# What are these used for?



## OldMachinist (Feb 16, 2014)

Been cleaning up in the shop for the last couple of days and found these in a bin of tools I cleaned out of the old barn on my property. 
Anybody know what they were used for?


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like an old packing strap crimper...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 16, 2014)

I was thinking that too but I've never seen a seal crimper this small before. Everyone I've ever used was at least 12"-18" long.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe farmers are stronger than machinists? I do know that after baling hay for a couple days, I am beat. We need all the mechanical advantage that we can get or take!


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe for gripping and twisting two fence wires after looping them around a post???--just a guess


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

... For get'n the truth out of somebody!


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 16, 2014)

Ray C said:


> ... For get'n the truth out of somebody!



Ray,
That's what these are for.




If you don't know what these are look up Burdizzo clamp.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 16, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Ray,
> That's what these are for.
> 
> View attachment 70248
> ...



Ouch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2014)

You use those and you'll get more than the truth.  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 16, 2014)

Ah, nuts......


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 16, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> You use those and you'll get more than the truth.  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"



The unique sound they make when they close down on that last 1/16" of skin and underlying vessels is something you'll not soon forget.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 17, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> The unique sound they make when they close down on that last 1/16" of skin and underlying vessels is something you'll not soon forget.




No kidding!!  Haven't actually heard it now in the last 40 years or so - but I would still know that sound in an instant if I heard it again. Still sends shivers down my spine!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 17, 2014)

:vomit:

 "Billy G"


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 17, 2014)

My guess is that the "ouch" type responses are close if not spot on.  In the distant pastI was charged with the responsibility of emasculating 1 week old male kid goats with something looking close to the one pictured. Somehow the kids (goats that is) didn't seem to enjoy that process very much !






QUOTE=CoopVA;180928]Ouch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

